# Countersink tool for pickguard holes?



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi guys,
Can I get some recommendations for a tool to countersink the holes on a plastic tele pickguard? I have a 5 hole guard, but want to add 3 more screw holes.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2018)

fernieite said:


> Hi guys,
> Can I get some recommendations for a tool to countersink the holes on a plastic tele pickguard? I have a 5 hole guard, but want to add 3 more screw holes.
> Thanks.


I would look for either a countersink or a V-bit for a router and carefully turn it by hand. pre-drill the holes first.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There are 90*, 82* and 60*. Make sure you get 82


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lee valley or busy bee is your best bet.
I’ve had poor luck with Home Depot/crappy tire countersinks.

Nathan


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! Would this work? Hand Countersink - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

One thing to mention- I don't have a drill press, and I'm a bit nervous about using my cordless drill.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

cordless drill is fine. Just go slow. I tried a few different countersinks and they all worked but some better than others. Just do not go too deep and the screw head covers it anyway.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You could do it by hand if you are doing plastic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

fernieite said:


> Thanks guys! Would this work? Hand Countersink - Lee Valley Tools


Yes 

I actually use an eggbeater drill like shown above.
It works great.

If you are using a cordless drill go slow - plastic is pretty soft and pickguards are not thick.

Nathan


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

fernieite said:


> One thing to mention- is that I don't have a drill press and I'm a bit nervous about using my cordless drill.


Like others said, just go slow. Too fast with a countersink and you may melt plastic. Counter sinks remove very little material and are not aggressive like a drill bit.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

fernieite said:


> Thanks guys! Would this work? Hand Countersink - Lee Valley Tools


It will but a regular c-sink for your cordless will be cheaper. You only need a small one.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Some good suggestions here guys. Thank you!


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

fernieite said:


> Thanks guys! Would this work? Hand Countersink - Lee Valley Tools


That hand counter sink might be good for breaking the finish around the screw holes before putting the screws back in to all parts in the guitar.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Just spin the countersink bit in your fingers for plastic.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

the best way is to the hold the c-sink with a stand alone drill chuck or a large pin vise. The chuck gives you some torque like a screwdriver handle. If you have a hand drill and the chuck spins freely, you can chuck up the c-sink and use your hand to spin it. A brand new c-sink is going to cut that plastic like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Five for $12
5 pc High Speed Steel Countersink Bit Set | Princess Auto


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Can Tire $7

Mastercraft Countersink Drill Bit | Canadian Tire


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

I use the eggbeater with very little pressure and check after a few spins.
Pre-drill the screw hole first.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Five for $12
> 5 pc High Speed Steel Countersink Bit Set | Princess Auto


This would have been sweet! However, I think they are 45 degree angle. I need 82 degree.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Wondering if this one would be good? #4 size. Again, I'd like to just do it by hand. No drill.

82° HSS Drill/Countersinks - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

fernieite said:


> This would have been sweet! However, I think they are 45 degree angle. I need 82 degree.


Grind them on a bench grinder to the angle you need.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

You're funny! I won't be doing that - Ever 

I think I may have found one that I can get locally. Anyone see any reason why this won't work?
I can try it with just my fingers, or put it in one of my screwdriver handles.
​https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.12-inch-countersink.1000657222.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fernieite said:


> You're funny! I won't be doing that - Ever
> 
> I think I may have found one that I can get locally. Anyone see any reason why this won't work?
> I can try it with just my fingers, or put it in one of my screwdriver handles.
> ​https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.12-inch-countersink.1000657222.html


Put it in a handle and go for it. Not unlike what I did in this thread.
EDIT: Wrong link posted. Correct link appears in post #27


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Huh? That is a for sale thread. ???

Have you been drinking again, or is that me?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

fernieite said:


> You're funny! I won't be doing that - Ever
> 
> I think I may have found one that I can get locally. Anyone see any reason why this won't work?
> I can try it with just my fingers, or put it in one of my screwdriver handles.
> ​https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.12-inch-countersink.1000657222.html


It should not require any handle. Just spin it in your fingers. The metal bit will eat plastic like it is nothing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fernieite said:


> Huh? That is a for sale thread. ???
> 
> Have you been drinking again, or is that me?


No, it is me. Had a wine with supper.
Here is the correct thread...
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/headstock-hole-enlargement-for-new-tuners.227860/


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

One thing I find really helpful when doing stuff like this is to have some magnification like this:


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep, good call! I have something like that - but not the deluxe Millennium Falcon version like yours.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

fernieite said:


> Yep, good call! I have something like that - but not the deluxe Millennium Falcon version like yours.


Princess Auto- $10.
But now they sell this one but instead of screws to tighten the side hinges there are just snap rivets so it won't stay up. I rebuilt my old one with parts from a new one.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Princess Auto is great. I used to go to one in Calgary a fair bit when I lived there. Never been to one here in Ontario. but that's going to change!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

fernieite said:


> Princess Auto is great. I used to go to one in Calgary a fair bit when I lived there. Never been to one here in Ontario. but that's going to change!


I find PA has changed. They used to be really cheap but not as much now as before. Still cool though.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

What bit would you use for a 50's 60's panhead pickup mounting screw?


----------

